# Hamburg,Pa.reptile show availability 10/17/15



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey all! I will be vending once again next Saturday at the ever popular Hamburg Reptile Expo! I will have a nice selection of dart frogs as usual,along with some potted plants and plant cuttings, all suitable for dart frog vivs.Will have some awesome bromeliads also. Should also have some nice bags of leaf litter! I will have fruitflies-melanogaster/hydei,isopods also.

Some of the frogs I will have:

Escudo pumilio
Cayo De Agua pumilio
Arena Blanca amazonicus
Amazonicus Iquitos
Vanzolini
Banded imitator Intermedius
Southern variablis
Leucomelas
Azureus
Citronella Tincs
Patricia Tincs 
True Sip Tincs 
Matecho Tincs
Regina Tincs
Yellow Terriblis
Giant pair of VERY PROVEN-Matecho Tincs
Very proven pair-True Sips!
Very nice female Oyapok
And a few other misc. frogs!

Look forward to seeing everyone next Sat.10/17/15.Drive safe!


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice selection, as usual Ron
Looking forward to attending


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks David! See you Saturday!
Ron


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

will you be bringing any broms?? You usually have a great selection...I'm looking for some "smaller" ones, particularly ones that are dark colored...see you Sat. FFs??? Springs??


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Judy S said:


> will you be bringing any broms?? You usually have a great selection...I'm looking for some "smaller" ones, particularly ones that are dark colored...see you Sat. FFs??? Springs??


Yep, unless he is lying in the ad  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisem (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm new to the dart frog world so I'll be stopping by for sure.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Judy,yes I will have some nice broms,fruitflies,but probably no springtails this time but check with Mike Shrom,he usually has them!
Ron


----------

